# Petition to Bring Ultra Street Fighter IV to the 3DS



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

A petition to bring the new update of Street Fighter IV to the 3DS has surfaced online. SSFIV 3D was released on the 3DS launch becoming the best selling 3DS game at launch. But since then Capcom has update SFIV 2 times and one of them being Arcade Edition. And none of them has been out for the 3DS. Now Capcom announced USFIV at EVO 2013 but only for PS3/Xbox 360/PC leaving the 3DS version again in the shadow. 




http://www.change.org/petitions/cap...ng-ultra-street-fighter-4-to-the-nintendo-3ds


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 24, 2013)

Who cares? People only bought it because every other launch title sucked.


----------



## Langin (Jul 24, 2013)

Why not for both Wii U and 3DS? =_=


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 24, 2013)

3DS doesn't need bad games or wasting time and energy on crap like this.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 24, 2013)

This is about as useful as the "Bring back X-Bone DRM" petition.
Not at all.

Why is the "goal" at 200 people? That's 0.00006432% (200/31.09M) of people who own a 3DS.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Jul 24, 2013)

I would prefer if Capcom gave us Megaman Legends 3, EX Troopers, or even a retail version of Ace Attorney 5.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> 3DS doesn't need bad games or wasting time and energy on crap like this.


 
Because it's a fighting game? LOL troll! There's tons of crapware for 3DS, Street Fighter isn't included. Go back to your *snip* Mario games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2013)

Saturosias said:


> Why is the "goal" at 200 people? That's 0.00006432% (200/31.09M) of people who own a 3DS.


 
Could be because only 200 people are dumb enough to want Street Fighter on a handheld.

;O;


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 24, 2013)

I dont have the numbers, but I bet that 3DS' Street Fighter 4 sales do not reached 20% of total SF4 sales, so maybe capcom is not interested on 3DS right now


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Could be because only 200 people are dumb enough to want Street Fighter on a handheld.
> 
> ;O;


 
I dont see a problem with that. There are A LOT of fighters on handhelds. The PS Vito has SFxT, UMvC3, MK, DOA, etc


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> I dont have the numbers, but I bet that 3DS' Street Fighter 4 sales do not reached 20% of total SF4 sales, so maybe capcom is not interested on 3DS right now


 
But the 3DS is the best selling console worldwide right now.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Could be because only 200 people are dumb enough to want Street Fighter on a handheld.
> 
> ;O;


 
I don't get why there is a problem with a fighting game on a handheld that happens to have online multiplayer. Maybe you just suck at fighting games.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 24, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> I don't get why there is a problem with a fighting game on a handheld that happens to have online multiplayer. Maybe you just suck at fighting games.


Or maybe because street fighter is an overrated piece of shit that has basically been the same game for years now? Nobody cares. Otherwise the goal wouldn't be set at 200 people. In my opinion, asking for 20 people is still a stretch.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> But the 3DS is *selling really well* worldwide right now.


Fixed. I'm pretty sure the DS is the best selling handheld.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Fixed. I'm pretty sure the *3DS is outselling everyone right now*.


 
Fixed

chavosaur Street Fighter is the best and most successful fighting game


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

I think fighting games are best if left for home consoles and PCs.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> I think fighting games are best if left for home consoles and PCs.


 
But its awesome to play on the go.

BTW a new Ultra Street Fighter IV Trailer


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Fixed
> 
> chavosaur Street Fighter is the best and most successful fighting game


Actually no, it's not. 
Tekken is. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighting_game


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Actually no, it's not.
> Tekken is.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fighting_game


 

I didn't say best selling. I said most successful.

When Tekken get this kind of Hype in a tournament I will call it successful. Not saying Tekken is bad.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I didn't say best selling. I said most successful.
> 
> When Tekken get this kind of Hype in a tournament I will call it successful. Not saying Tekken is bad.



I would attribute best selling as pretty darn close to most successful o3o
Have you ever watched an Evo video on YouTube? The same amount of hype goes out for tekken as it does for street fighter or mortal kombat or DOA, or whatever game that's shown. 

The whole point is, a lot of us don't feel all that strongly for a simple little fighting game update that no one plays anymore. Sure it SOLD well, but you also forget that the 3DS didn't have jack shit when it launched and everyone at any game store just looked at the shelves and was like "... I guess I can play street fighter for the millionth time..?"


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's my beef with petitions...


i feel as if 5/6th of the internet  have NO idea how petitions even work. Like, one person will make a petition simply because they want a port, or a character in a game or something, and they make one whenever they want the littlest thing(s). 


I don't like how people resort to petition-making off the bat. Seriously. It's just... dumb. (Just putting that out there. We were all thinking it).


You don't make petitions "Just because"...


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I would attribute best selling as pretty darn close to most successful o3o
> Have you ever watched an Evo video on YouTube? The same amount of hype goes out for tekken as it does for street fighter or mortal kombat or DOA, or whatever game that's shown.
> 
> The whole point is, a lot of us don't feel all that strongly for a simple little fighting game update that no one plays anymore. Sure it SOLD well, but you also forget that the 3DS didn't have jack shit when it launched and everyone at any game store just looked at the shelves and was like "... I guess I can play street fighter for the millionth time..?"


 

Did you forgot that Tekken 3D: Prime Edition & Dead or Alive Dimensions were also on the 3DS Launch?


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Petitions rarely ever work, but when they do work it required more effort than just a petition to get the people's attention


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Did you forgot that Tekken 3D: Prime Edition & Dead or Alive Dimensions were also on the 3DS Launch?


If by launch, you mean that street fighter came out in February 2011, and Tekken came out february 2012 ._.;
And DOA came out 3 months after street fighter did...


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Petitions rarely ever work, but when they do work it required more effort than just a petition to get the people's attention


 


This^.

People just create petitions RIGHT off the bat, just because they want the smallest thing. That's not what petitions are for.

They're usually created for some LARGE ISSUE to change the mind of a corporation/governmental official, or something of that sort. 

People are just using them for their little wants now, and it's really beginning to bug me. 

It's just flat-out stupid, really.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> I don't get why there is a problem with a fighting game on a handheld that happens to have online multiplayer. Maybe you just suck at fighting games.


 


Ethevion said:


> I think fighting games are best if left for home consoles and PCs.


 
Pretty much this TBH ^^ 

Handhelds are pretty shit for fighting games, mostly because of their control schemes (Though the Vita isn't too bad when playing MK and shit).


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2013)

The Vita is not THAT bad for fighting games. I enjoy playing Blazblue on it and so do many others.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

The Vita isn't bad for Fighting games but the 3DS is? I don't get it


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> The Vita isn't bad for Fighting games but the 3DS is? I don't get it


 

The controls.

Vita has 2 (real)) analog sticks.

The 3DS has a analog "pad" and then face buttons. It simply doesn't work as well as the Vita would for fighting games, it's pretty obvious, sir!


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> The controls.
> 
> Vita has 2 (real)) analog sticks.
> 
> The 3DS has a analog "pad" and then face buttons. It simply doesn't work as well as the Vita would for fighting games, it's pretty obvious, sir!


 
Analog sticks/Analog Pad doesn't matter in fighting games. Is the D-Pad that its used.
You don't need "*2 (real)) analog sticks*"


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Analog sticks/Analog Pad doesn't matter in fighting games. Is the D-Pad that its used.
> You don't need "*2 (real)) analog sticks*"


 

Just the fact that theres one REAL analog stick proves that it's better for fighters. The D-Pad isn't always used. I have many friends who play games like, Street Fighter, UMvC3, etc, and they use analog. 

Overall, the Vita does a much better job at 'fighter games', and really plays close to home as far as the console-esque fighting-game-experience goes.

You really cannot disagree with that. Well, you can, but it'd be kinda dumb.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

Well I'd say both consoles can be good for fighting games as both have good fighting games. But the Vita as being more powerful can do better performance and console-experience like


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Well I'd say both consoles can be good for fighting games as both have good fighting games. But the Vita as being more powerful can do better performance and console-experience like


 
It's nothing about the power of the system that makes it work better.

The Vita itself just 'feels' more like a fighting system. The controls, where said controls are placed, etc. It just emulates the perception better.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

For me is just about its power. Nothing more


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 24, 2013)

I think that instead of creating petitions, which aren't very effective (the exception being Mass Effect 3's ending and the removal of Xbone's DRM), we should start writing letters to the developers. Or you could write emails to them. I wrote an email to Nintendo asking they release Kingdom Hearts 3 on the U and I got a "thank you for your feedback" email and an email from somebody whose signature at the bottom said Dale Thompson. They care about us...


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, Street Fighter isn't a bad fighting game, but the 3DS already has several fighting games. At least for me I wouldn't buy another Street Fighter 4 game if I already owned one, the games are pretty much the same for me besides having slight differences, not exactly worth a new purchase.

Capcom should worry more about bringing other tittles instead of Street Fighter to the 3DS.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 24, 2013)

Petitions aren't news. Can we just stop posting them in the USN already?


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok... Let me post my 2 cents here. Now, I love a good Capcom fighting game, Lord knows I do, but this is a futile and unnecessary effort to get what you want. I can tell you why.

1. Capcom just recently had to layoff some of its staff due to "reorganizing", so even if they were to port this, it would look even more watered down than the first version did. That and Yoshinori Ono, the troll of all trolls would say no. lol

2. The new Capcom today is about numbers or quantity over replay ability or quality. When was the last time you heard or saw someone playing SSF43D? The majority of people prefer playing this on home consoles. And I do not blame them, just look at UMVC3 and SFxTK on the Vita.

3. Even though the 3D mode and dynamic view was nice on it, it was a gimmick that didn't really bring anything new to the 3DS table.

4. You set the bar WAAAAAYYYY too low for a petition. Get Me Off The Moon had 100,000 and STILL couldn't get Megaman down, so you already know that 200 is laughable for Street Fighter.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 24, 2013)

Just to make it clear. I didn't create this petition.

I see why people prefer to play Fighting games on consoles And I understand. The thing is USFIV IS NOT a new game but an update. Why Capcom can't update the 3DS version? Or why can't make a Wii U Version?


----------



## weavile001 (Jul 24, 2013)

i would prefer it to be on the Vita, it´s pretty great to play marvel vs capcom 3 and blazblue on it.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 24, 2013)

See, the issue i have with this is the fact that SSFIV on 3DS was pretty bad, I play Street Fighter 4 on PC and the 3DS version was a launch title for me, even after a month of practice i still couldn't pull half my moves off cause the circle pad sucks for inputs and the D-Pad is placed weirdly for them. I'd rather see this released on WiiU or even vita than 3DS.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 24, 2013)

EvilMakiPR said:


> Just to make it clear. I didn't create this petition.
> 
> I see why people prefer to play Fighting games on consoles And I understand. The thing is USFIV IS NOT a new game but an update. Why Capcom can't update the 3DS version? Or why can't make a Wii U Version?


I think it's a little hasty to expect a 3DS version of USFIV so soon. I mean, just because a 3DS version wasn't announced right now, it doesn't mean it won't be announced later. Considering the 3D version of SSFIV sold really well, I think they might consider porting it. But for now, they are most likely focusing on creating the console versions.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2013)

the next games in the series is SUPER HYPER MEGA ULTRA STREET FIGHTER 4 ULTIMATE ARCADE EDTION


----------



## pokefloote (Jul 24, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> the next games in the series is SUPER HYPER MEGA ULTRA STREET FIGHTER 4 ULTIMATE ARCADE EDTION


 
...and then the DELUXE edition two months after!


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 24, 2013)

No offence, but getting fed up with all the petition these days -.-


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jul 24, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Handhelds are pretty shit for fighting games, mostly because of their control schemes (Though the Vita isn't too bad when playing MK and shit).


 
Untrue.  Mortal Kombat II for the original Gameboy is the greatest fighting game ever created.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jul 24, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> ...and then the DELUXE edition two months after!


with one extra character priced at 99$ retal


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 24, 2013)

Where's the petition to bring Ultra Street Fighter IV to the Game.Com? I'd sign that one.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

ShawnTRods said:


> No offence, but getting fed up with all the petition these days -.-


 


THANK YOU <3

Finally someone understands. Petitions aren't used for little petty gaming wants. 

These kids who write these childish petitions are REALLY giving REAL petitions bad-looks - giving them less worth and all.


Please, kids. leave the Petitioning to REAL adults, for REAL causes.

Thanks.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 24, 2013)

Thirty3Three said:


> THANK YOU <3
> 
> Finally someone understands. Petitions aren't used for little petty gaming wants.
> 
> ...


It's because of how easy it is to make a petition. There's friggin websites just begging you to make petitions.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 24, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> It's because of how easy it is to make a petition. There's friggin websites just begging you to make petitions.


 

And it's completely childish!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 24, 2013)

Once again something that doesn't deserve to be in USN isn't moved.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Or maybe because street fighter is an *overrated piece of shit that has basically been the same game for years now*? Nobody cares. Otherwise the goal wouldn't be set at 200 people. In my opinion, asking for 20 people is still a stretch.


 

And Mario isn't? LoL oh please! Mario is even more "overrated" then Street Fighter(and I'm not even a big fighting genre gamer)


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pretty much this TBH ^^
> 
> Handhelds are pretty shit for fighting games, mostly because of their control schemes (Though the Vita isn't too bad when playing MK and shit).


 
There are plenty of games with bad control schemes for handhelds, Metal Gear and Resident Evil to name a few, yet they're pretty fun to play on a handheld. To say a fighting game shouldn't be on handheld is to say shooters and rpg's shouldn't be on it either.


----------



## Saturosias (Jul 25, 2013)

Ethevion said:


> It's because of how easy it is to make a petition. There's friggin websites just _*begging you to make petitions*_.


 
"I see you've signed this petition to bring Dark Souls II to the Wii U!
Would you like to repeal Obamacare? No? Then
would you like to help gay rights? No? Then
would you like to fight gay rights? No? Then
Would you want socialism in the U.S.? No? Then
Do you like these petitions? No? Then
See you next time!"


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Because it's a fighting game? LOL troll! There's tons of crapware for 3DS, Street Fighter isn't included. Go back to your *snip* Mario games.


 
I love good fighting games. I only got SSFIV 3DS at launch because it was the only launch title, and I beat the hell out of everyone online and a couple Tempers, haha. I think I own 2 mario games for my 3DS, out of...15?

Nice try though kid. Valiant effort
...well I mean not really you pretty much just assumed crap and then acted tough and turned out to be a retard.
But whatever.

The 3DS has a version of SSFIV, and it works fine. it doesn't need any other revisions sold for retail that add super hardcore pink camo costumes and a new haircut for ryu for_ only_ retail premium. (i'm making that shit up, I don't care whats different in Ultra Mega Super Faaabulous Street Washer IV Ultimate edition. Bad fighters always have so many damn revisions it just isn't funny).

Lastly, there's tons of crapware, yes, that's why I said "why bring more."
Duh?

If anything they should've made it possible to add DLC to SSFIV. $10 would've been a good pricepoint. Not full retail for a new...."new" game.
Ah well hindsights a bitch. Maybe they COULD do that, I have no idea.




Ethevion said:


> It's because of how easy it is to make a petition. There's friggin websites just begging you to make petitions.


 

We should make a petition to stop people from making stupid petitions.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jul 25, 2013)

There's no way in hell capcom will release this for the 3DS, it simply wont be profitable enough for them. I still signed the petition out of goodwill.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> There's no way in hell capcom will release this for the 3DS, it simply wont be profitable enough for them. I still signed the petition out of goodwill.


Street Fighter IV 3DS actually sold pretty well, 1.1 million worldwide.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 25, 2013)

It's only DLC, how hard can it be to port it?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 25, 2013)

soulx said:


> Street Fighter IV 3DS actually sold pretty well, 1.1 million worldwide.


 
Just putting this out there:

Just because something sells well, doesn't make it good.

Look at Black Ops Declassified.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Who cares? People only bought it because every other launch title sucked.


 
Guilty as charged.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> *snip*


 
You done? I couldn't be arsed to finish that reading that long wall of bullshit...I mean text.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> You done? I couldn't be arsed to finish that reading that long wall of bullshit...I mean text.


 
Ah America you breed such healthy, illiterate children 
15 whole seconds of reading scaaaary. Bahahaha thanks for playing.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> You done? I couldn't be arsed to finish that reading that long wall of bullshit...I mean text.


 


SolidSnake95 said:


> I swear, using one's brain in this age must be a very difficult thing to do.


 
Irony 2k13


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I would attribute best selling as pretty darn close to most successful o3o
> Have you ever watched an Evo video on YouTube? The same amount of hype goes out for tekken as it does for street fighter or mortal kombat or DOA, or whatever game that's shown."


 

With all due respect to TTT2 and MK9, the amount of hype that they produced wasn't even comparable at all to the top Evo games. Attendance way below the other games (DOA wasn't there) and the hype from round 1 pools of SF4/Melee drowned out the hype from TTT2 Grand Finals so bad that they had to double the volume on the speakers.

As for the original topic:

Your petition isn't going to do anything and to be honest there really isn't enough overlap between fighting game fans and 3DS owners for this game to released, and even if it did non-SF4 players would probably just get vanilla SF4 for cheaper price. Speaking as a 3DS-only (for now) owning player your best bet for fighting games this gen is definitely a PS Vita, the buttons are nicer, Ono has shown interest in a USF4 Vita release, and it's already got uMvC3, BBCS, SFxT, and (most importantly!) GGAC+R.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 25, 2013)

CompassNorth said:


> It's only DLC, how hard can it be to port it?


 

Problem is that it's DLC set for a different version of SF4, and the 3DS version probably isn't set-up for DLC anyways.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2013)

You guys are such cynics. If you don't like Street Fighter IV, then cool. No need to go on a bitch-fest about it. There's millions of people who _do_ like the series and wouldn't mind seeing a 3DS version.

At best, this petition gets to Capcom and by a stroke of luck, they decide to port it over, at worst, it goes nowhere. No matter how it turns out, I don't see how this is a bad thing. You don't want to play it on the 3DS, no problem, don't bother with this and move on.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Ah America you breed such healthy, illiterate children
> 15 whole seconds of reading scaaaary. Bahahaha thanks for playing.


 
And you expect to be taken seriously?


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> And you expect to be taken seriously?


The problem here, is you have to be taken seriously first...


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> The problem here, is you have to be taken seriously first...


 
And since trolls don't like to be taken seriously, I highly doubt they have the willpower to take anyone else seriously, especially trolls that just show up out of nowhere 

If you don't like the series, that's fine. It's also your own opinion, albeit bigoted, but still your opinion if you dislike the idea of street fighter on 3ds. So far you've yet to make any proper arguments on your flawed reasoning. But don't bother, I'm not interested in your opinion.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> And since trolls don't like to be taken seriously, I highly doubt they have the willpower to take anyone else seriously, especially trolls that just show up out of nowhere
> 
> If you don't like the series, that's fine. It's also your own opinion, albeit bigoted, but still your opinion if you dislike the idea of street fighter on 3ds. So far you've yet to make any proper arguments on your flawed reasoning. But don't bother, I'm not interested in your opinion.


>Gets butthurt about not stating opinion of series (even though I have)
>Doesn't want opinion anyway
._.;
The only one trolling here is you. So far the only statements you've made about your precious series, is that everyone else is an idiot for not wanting to play it. 
Most of us have already stated that we don't really want the patch on 3DS because it just isn't that interesting. It's a fighting game. It's like ANY other fighting game. Not having another rehashed fighting title is quite alright with me. 
And before you go out on the same bullshit that "BUT YO MAWIO GAEMS IS REHASH TOO"
We get it. Be that as it may, while some Mario titles may seem repetitive, they still feel newer to anyone that plays them. When you play street fighter, it's just "Oh hey... It's the same game I've been playing since the 80's.. It just looks cooler."


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> >Gets butthurt about not stating opinion of series (even though I have)
> >Doesn't want opinion anyway
> ._.;
> The only one trolling here is you. So far the only statements you've made about your precious series, is that everyone else is an idiot for not wanting to play it.
> ...


 
I'm not a big fighting gamer. I hardly play Street Fighter or any fighting game unless its naruto or dragonball. However, I find that the 3DS having a couple of regular fighting games to be nice, especially since there is online play. Just one day you are tired of playing your typical game and you want to play something different. I always get this urged to play a fighting game if I'm tired of playing the same type of games I usually play. Enter Street Fighter for 3DS(as well as Tekken and DoA).

I don't really have an opinion if there should be a patch or anything, I think their should be DLC. As someone pointed out, the game may not have that ability. However, just because a bunch of mario fags don't like fighting games doesn't mean there shouldn't be any. I think the 3DS should branch out from the typical mario/zelda crap, even if it is a nintendo console, their is no excuse whatsoever as to why different types of games shouldn't be added.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> And since trolls don't like to be taken seriously, I highly doubt they have the willpower to take anyone else seriously, especially trolls that just show up out of nowhere


 
"Troll"

Also, If you're so desperate that you have to resort to calling other people "trolls", it's a pretty clear sign that your argument is utter shit.



SolidSnake95 said:


> If you don't like the series, that's fine. It's also your own opinion, albeit bigoted, but still your opinion if you dislike the idea of street fighter on 3ds. So far you've yet to make any proper arguments on your flawed reasoning. But don't bother, I'm not interested in your opinion.


 
Oh boy.

1) You used "bigoted" in a discussion about fighting games. Christ, get over yourself and grow up.
2) Just saying "Your reasoning is flawed!" doesn't make it so. I'm not sure if you understand this, but in an argument, you're supposed to be backup and validate your points. Just a heads up for the future.
3) If you weren't interested in his opinion you wouldn't keep responding.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> "Troll"
> 
> Also, If you're so desperate that you have to resort to calling other people "trolls", it's a pretty clear sign that your argument is utter shit.
> 
> ...


 
Yet I've not seen one person do this in the thread. And also, your first point makes no sense at all. If anyone should grow up, it should be you. As much as you go around bashing other types of games like Kingdom Hearts. It's like you can't wait for a thread to appear talking about a game you don't like so you can spread your venom across it.

"Troll"


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Yet I've not seen one person do this in the thread. And also, your first point makes no sense at all.
> 
> "Troll"


 


SolidSnake95 said:


> You done? I couldn't be arsed to finish that reading that long wall of bullshit...I mean text.


 
If you gave reading a try, you might be surprised at you find. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If you gave reading a try, you might be surprised at *what* you *may* find. I highly recommend it.


 
I read your post all right just like I am now and noticed you made a mistake. Took the liberty of fixing it for ya.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> I read your post all right just like I am now and noticed you made a mistake. Took the liberty of fixing it for ya.


 

Ah, excellent (though if we're going to nitpick here, the "may" is redundant and unnecessary).

Now give the whole thread a try.


----------



## SolidSnake95 (Jul 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ah, excellent (though if we're going to nitpick here, the "may" is redundant and unnecessary).
> 
> Now give the whole thread a try.


 
Already did. Just didn't want to waste my time reading his.


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 25, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> >Gets butthurt about not stating opinion of series (even though I have)
> >Doesn't want opinion anyway
> ._.;
> The only one trolling here is you. So far the only statements you've made about your precious series, is that everyone else is an idiot for not wanting to play it.
> ...


 

I can say EXACTLY the same about Mario, Pokemon and many others.


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 25, 2013)

damn there putting more people from Final Fight in this. so going pick up when this comes out.. and also elena now where the fuck is Alex?!? we need him in here so i can power bomb akuma's to hell.

also i did like using the touch screen controls for the hyper combo's for charge people fighters (i so wanted to main Dee Jay with a paddle but he's so damn hard to main with the ultra super i like)


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 25, 2013)

SolidSnake95 said:


> Already did. Just didn't want to waste my time reading his.


 
My favourite part of this kind of butthurt is I _know_ you did read my post, you're just pretending you didn't so you don't have to form a valid argument against it.
Namely because you_ don't have one_.

I assume all our posts are sliding towards the trash pile, but before they're deleted I do hope you learn your lesson.
Y'know, so you don't get stuck on the Retard List.
Because that's not a fun place.
Just ask...
um...
...uh crap they all quit posting didn't they...



I should actually publish a Retard List, if only it didn't require going into the god forsaken EoF...


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 25, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> My favourite part of this kind of butthurt is I _know_ you did read my post, you're just pretending you didn't so you don't have to form a valid argument against it.
> Namely because you_ don't have one_.
> 
> I assume all our posts are sliding towards the trash pile, but before they're deleted I do hope you learn your lesson.
> ...


 
i bet i'm on it... i wonder if eveyone's going have the same move set from street fighter x tekken...


----------



## yagami69 (Jul 25, 2013)

my just a little experience on 3DS SSFIV says "no thanks, better make petition to WiiU version"


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 25, 2013)

yagami69 said:


> my just a little experience on 3DS SSFIV says "no thanks, better make petition to WiiU version"


 

never thought of that even through the wii u controller sort of looks like an xbox360 Controller.


----------



## yagami69 (Jul 25, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> never thought of that even through the wii u controller sort of looks like an xbox360 Controller.


 

yeah i have one and i'm using it with Injustice, all other games that support it like VC and even my PC, the controller is the best quality, u have to get used just to the position of the sticks which is the only downside at first, but is the best contoller right now

also keep in mind, WiiU is compatible with the Wii Arcade Sticks that are on the market because they are pluged in the wiimote just as the classic controllers, so is a better option to have than the 3DS


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 25, 2013)

yagami69 said:


> yeah i have one and i'm using it with Injustice, all other games that support it like VC and even my PC, the controller is the best quality, u have to get used just to the position of the sticks which is the only downside at first, but is the best contoller right now
> 
> also keep in mind, WiiU is compatible with the Wii Arcade Sticks that are on the market because they are pluged in the wiimote just as the classic controllers, so is a better option to have than the 3DS


 
that is indeed good info i'll keep in mind. i just was never found of spending money fight sticks or fight pads i just like to play the game with the paddle that came with the system... but don't want to get extra paddles... that make the game better...


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 25, 2013)

yagami69 said:


> yeah i have one and i'm using it with Injustice, all other games that support it like VC and even my PC, the controller is the best quality, u have to get used just to the position of the sticks which is the only downside at first, but is the best contoller right now
> 
> also keep in mind, WiiU is compatible with the Wii Arcade Sticks that are on the market because they are pluged in the wiimote just as the classic controllers, so is a better option to have than the 3DS


 

All about portability dude. Of course the console version is better, but people like to be able to carry their games around.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 25, 2013)

Why would you want Ultra Street Fighter IV on 3DS, let alone make a petition for it?

There are waay to many kids nowadays that think Change.org will actually do something for them if them and their friends get 50 signatures for a cause.

Face it, the only way to actually get devs to hear you is to make something BIG. That requires more than a simple petition.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 25, 2013)

My only concern now is if Sony will make the update available free on PS+. otherwise I'm not getting this.


----------



## Lastly (Jul 28, 2013)

A shoryuken to the face. To every Nintendo fan. Can't you tell? Thank you Capcom.


----------

